# Witty mind and how to achieve it...



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Do you have a quick, witty mind that runs fast and always a has joke or a line for every opportunity or you are more of a deep philosophical type? I wish i was the first but i lean more toward the second...Do you remember and often tell jokes? Today if you are not a JOKER in any environment you might as well be dead?!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Flamme said:


> Do you have a quick, witty mind that runs fast and always a has joke or a line for every opportunity


Si.



> Do you remember and often tell jokes?


Si.



> Today if you are not a JOKER in any environment you might as well be dead?!


Nein. However, how can one browse TC and not have a sense of humor? It's the only way to survive around here! Whenever I see stupid threads (in other words, when I click on the Classical Music Discussion link), I maintain equilibrium by telling myself 4'33" jokes.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

How to achieve a witty mind? As in so many cases, Tom Lehrer shows us the way.
---------------------
So plagiarize!
Let no one else's work evade your eyes
Remember why the good Lord made your eyes
So don't shade your eyes
But plagiarize, plagiarize, plagiarize -
(Only be sure always to call it please 'research')


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm a deep philoposophical type, but as I go to write an extensive, profound and meaningful post which will rock you all to your foundations and bring tears to your eyes with novel insights, my quick wit beats it to the punch and I make a silly, useless joke instead. Woe!


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

*Witty mind and how to achieve it... *

Just give up on that. God knows, I have.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

But I have my deep, somber moments. no wait, that was deep, sober moments.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

I like to keep sharp by belittling millennials


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

LOL couche deep and sombre? Always struck me as witty...I tend to ''overthink'' stuff and feeling nervous when i have to crack a joke, thinking how i will sound, is joke acceptable for a certain person, i should turn my mind Off sometimes! When im relaxed with a person i can be pretty spontaneous i even surprise myself...:lol:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't think you have to be one or the other. You can be sparkly & witty, and yet sombre and philosophical too - just like Hamlet. 

I am very self-conscious and a bit shy. When I am in company, I often get carried away, talk too much, crack lots of jokes, some of them quite witty in my own opinion (!) - but then afterwards, I can't sleep for the post-mortem, as I imagine what their reactions might have been, whether I was insensitive, put my foot in it, didn't let anyone get a word in edgeways etc. 

That's why these days I prefer to be a married hermit.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

Ingélou said:


> I am very self-conscious and a bit shy. ....


booze does wonders for that :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2018)

Not sure. I sometimes think I might as well be dead.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

online or when i type... i am witty... while speaking... deep and somber. :O there is no both option... -_- this is discrimination for those of us who are both. 

*cries, i am telling mommy.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Let he who is without wit not cast the first pun . . . or the last. —Lark


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

dogen said:


> Not sure. I sometimes think I might as well be dead.


As Gene Hackman's character remarks in the movie 'Unforgiven': "I thought I was dead. Turned out I was in Nebraska".


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Pat Fairlea said:


> As Gene Hackman's character remarks in the movie 'Unforgiven': "I thought I was dead. Turned out I was in Nebraska".


Trust me, Nebraska is a scary place... :O


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Capeditiea said:


> Trust me, Nebraska is a scary place... :O


It's full of corncobs!


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Klassik said:


> It's full of corncobs!


that too... but Capeditiea is there... :O and we all know what happens when Capeditiea is around...


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Capeditiea said:


> that too... but Capeditiea is there... :O and we all know what happens when Capeditiea is around...


Corncobs? :lol:


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Klassik said:


> Corncobs? :lol:


close, ever heard of Children of the Corn? 
Well they are real. :O i seen a lot of them... i mean almost ever house has 1 or more of them :O But then you grow out of it and... wait... i shouldn't tell this to the outsiders. :O


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Capeditiea said:


> close, ever heard of Children of the Corn?


Indeed I have.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Listening to Zappa helps


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Listening to Zappa helps


agree. 1000%


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks for the thread. It just so happens that I've composed a little poem about how to be witty: 

Plagiarize!
Let no one else's work evade your eyes
Remember why the good Lord made your eyes
So don't shade your eyes
But plagiarize, plagiarize, plagiarize -
(Only be sure always to call it please 'research')


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Blancrocher said:


> Thanks for the thread. It just so happens that I've composed a little poem about how to be witty:
> 
> Plagiarize!
> Let no one else's work evade your eyes
> ...


Ha ha. Very good Tom. Someone's paying attention.:lol:


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

To Plagiarise, that a great advice, from my experience one should watch funny stuff as much as he can, both intelligent and ''unintelligent'' humour, something must stick in him, even if hes not prone to humorous outlook of the world!:devil:


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Serious question:

What's the difference between a quick, witty mind, and one that is superficial and flippant?

Asking for a friend, obviously!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Serious question:
> 
> What's the difference between a quick, witty mind, and one that is superficial and flippant?
> 
> Asking for a friend, obviously!


A witty mind shows the intellect that is humor. A superficial and flippant mind is only concerned with ranking classical music.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Good question actually...Especially when we talk about g u r l s...We often see how total ''stupid and stupids'' in a lack of better word, who are border line retarded, who laugh maniacally, to their own jokes are ''more popular'' than people who actually think life over and think their every sentence...Im more for a ''healthy humour'' although i like the dark one too on occasions but with a style!!! In the end it seems, that every observation that ''lights up'' the mood is welcomed in a company of friends and its often remembered when times get hard and serious...:lol:


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Flamme said:


> Good question actually...Especially when we talk about g u r l s...We often see how total ''stupid and stupids'' in a lack of better word, who are border line retarded, who laugh maniacally, to their own jokes are ''more popular'' than people who actually think life over and think their every sentence...Im more for a ''healthy humour'' although i like the dark one too on occasions but with a style!!! In the end it seems, that every observation that ''lights up'' the mood is welcomed in a company of friends and its often remembered when times get hard and serious...:lol:


...the last part sounds hot. :O Your friends must love getting "hard and serious."


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

LOL when im in the zone i take a form of a bit of a...Devil:devil: But mostly im in the angelic mode  When you are ''in the Zone'' and feel strong enough you can do almost anything, trouble is ''The Zone'' is under seven doors and seven keys and you must put lot of effort to reach it...People who are ''in the zone'' constantly are more cozier and of sort that looks life and death as a joke, the trouble is they cant get out of the Zone it takes their whole existance and im not sure that is a good thing!


----------

